# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta pallifina

## hwchoy

Two male specimens of _Betta pallifina_, a newly described fighting fish from the head waters of Sungai Barito in Kalimantan. Colour difference is due to lighting angle.

This fish is quite expensive and in very short supply. Another three pairs coming in soon to Eco Culture.

----------


## genes

Found these pictures while surfing the net.  :Well done: 

Anyone knows if Betta unimaculata is also known as Betta pallifina or are they totally different species?

----------


## leeruisheng

http://smp.ibcbettas.org/species/by_...ml#unimaculata Seems that unimaculata is a complex and a fish itself. And pallifina falls under this grouping.

----------


## cwtan12

They are very beautiful and easy to breed as compared to other species from the same group. 

Hwchoy, 

Very good pics. I hope I can take this kind of photos. :Well done:

----------


## hwchoy

pix of the male/female pair:

----------


## genes

> http://smp.ibcbettas.org/species/by_...ml#unimaculata Seems that unimaculata is a complex and a fish itself. And pallifina falls under this grouping.


This is very interesting. I can't seem to see any distinct differences between them when i look at their pictures. I thought that perhaps the common name of "one-spot betta" for the B. unimaculata would have differentiated them but both have the spot at the caudal peduncle. Its like trying to tell an Ap. viejita to a Ap. macmasteri when both look absolutely similiar.  :Opps:

----------

